# old  oil boiler



## hopalong (23 Apr 2010)

has anyone ever replaced a saturn oil boiler.its about 30 years old,it fits in a very confined space,and need a boiler of similar dimensions to replace it.its a boilerhouse type.was looking at the firebird enviromax one but looks to large to fit the tight space.


----------



## pudds (23 Apr 2010)

Height 684mm
Width  441mm
Depth  381mm

[broken link removed]

From the photo seems pretty compact, Width 17.6 inches (441mm)


----------



## DGOBS (23 Apr 2010)

will depend on what output size you require, and what you max dimension are


----------



## hopalong (25 Apr 2010)

the saturn i have is 800mm hight   / 340mm width  /   400 mm depth.20/26 kw required.


----------



## pudds (25 Apr 2010)

your very restricted on width there. I cant find anything that narrow...have you contacted Saturn and asked their advice.......though I can't see anything suitable on their website.

http://www.saturn.gr/sub_en.php?ct=36


----------



## seantheman (25 Apr 2010)

Grant doesn't seem to be an option either. The few models that would fit width wise are underpowered or too deep [broken link removed]


----------



## DGOBS (25 Apr 2010)

Maybe best solution would be move to an outdoor module, use your boiler house as a store (for narrow items)


----------



## hopalong (28 Apr 2010)

had a look at the weblink,and i dont think they are the same boiler people.the company started in 1990 and our boiler is over 30 years old.will get some expert advise from a heating company,and last resort i will have to change to gas.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Apr 2010)

Closest I can locate is a Grant Vortex Condensing, boilerhouse model
it's 20kw output (71650btu) and is 350w,855h,565d...too big?

for all size details:

[broken link removed]


----------



## hopalong (30 Apr 2010)

a bit worried about the depth,would that include the burner.


----------



## DGOBS (30 Apr 2010)

would seem to yes


----------



## seantheman (1 May 2010)

DGOBS said:


> Closest I can locate is a Grant Vortex Condensing, boilerhouse model
> it's 20kw output (71650btu) and is 350w,855h,565d...too big?
> 
> for all size details:
> ...


 
But i'ts only 50/70. Hopalong needs a 70/90


----------



## DGOBS (1 May 2010)

he did say 20/26kw (70 would be 20.5kw) so would meet the minimum,
and I would always undersize a condensing oil boiler to keep the boiler
under pressure (will condense more that way having a lower return temp,
as 20deg diff. is required)


----------



## seantheman (1 May 2010)

Interesting, Does this differ from standard boilers where i've seen plumbers work out btu and add 10% when deciding on boiler size


----------



## DGOBS (1 May 2010)

standard boilers always were (wrongly) oversized, but tradition always taught that whatever you do don't undersize. But temp diff. was always 11deg, condensing boilers rely on good temperature uptake in the primary heatexchanger to rob the latent heat from the flue gas, hence 20deg diff. recommended. 

To give a working example, my house today has a standard oil boiler, ranged to 110,000btu and next month I am ripping it out to fit a grant vortex (best on the market IMHO) and will install 90,000btu to put it under pressure and ensure condensing takes place as close to 100% of run time as possible.

Lets say I just banged in 110,000btu condenser, the boiler will condense as the house is heated up (ie. return temperature is still cold) but once circuit is running at temperature (ie. 10 deg diff.) then the boiler will actually stop condensing and revert to 
something very close to a standard boiler for the remainder of the heating time period!


----------



## DGOBS (1 May 2010)

You know, just thinking about this, the OP stated the required heat output (20-26kw)
yet the boiler we are taking about replacing here is slightly smaller than the Vortex I have suggested!

How is the output of this older boiler of similar size greater than the output of the
Vortex, am I missing something?


----------



## hopalong (2 May 2010)

hopalong said:


> the saturn i have is 800mm hight   / 340mm width  /   400 mm depth.20/26 kw required.


these are the diminisions of the existing boiler,the 20/26kw is the required value of the replacement boiler,i have no kw for the old one,and i have replaced one bedroom rad with a double one,and added another double rad in an extension.it takes about 10 to 15 mins to heat up the rads.its a 4 bed detached.maybe i could upload a photo of the boiler,someone may know the output.


----------



## DGOBS (3 May 2010)

is there no data badge on the boiler, if so look for the output,, either in btu or kw


----------



## hopalong (3 May 2010)

dgobs do you mind if i pm you about photos of the old boiler


----------



## DGOBS (4 May 2010)

sure, but why not post them here for everyone to see


----------



## hopalong (5 May 2010)

have taken pics,but have to figure out how to put them here.


----------



## Leo (5 May 2010)

hopalong said:


> have taken pics,but have to figure out how to put them here.


 
Upload them to somewhere like Photo Bucket and post links.
Leo


----------



## hopalong (5 May 2010)

doing it now.http://s999.photobucket.com/home/deedee7_album/index


----------



## DGOBS (5 May 2010)

Ok, firstly your 'tiger loop' should not be installed indoors, it is an outdoor model
and would be considered an increased fire risk installed internally beside a heat source.

What the heck is the green garden hose connected to???????
And as for all the tappings off in half inch? is you system microbore?

I would guess around a 70-90k btu boiler, doesn't look a whole lot bigger, but always hard to tell for sure, but as it is sporting a riello g3b (r40) burner, well this is only rated 90k btu max anyhow.

What size nozzle is installed in it? (us/gal ph)
What fuel are you using kero or gasoil?
to 90k b


----------



## hopalong (6 May 2010)

its actually out doors,and the hose is on to a drain cock,its microbore downstairs.kero oil,


----------



## DGOBS (6 May 2010)

no, the tigerloop is installed in beside the boiler, this is no allowed, this device allows small amounts of vapor to escape which 'could' be ignited, heance they are for outdoor installation (that also means not in a boiler house or boiler cabinet)


----------



## hopalong (7 May 2010)

why does it allow small vapour amount to escape.


----------



## DGOBS (7 May 2010)

Its part of its design, has to allow escape as thats how it also allows air to escape


----------

